# Too lazy to search for B14 suspension Q&A, look here. Updated 2-26-03



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Im gonna try to put links to all the B14 suspenion threads right here. Every question you can imagine has already been asked and answered in these threads. Ill put some Quick tech posts here as well. I will keep adding to this as time goes on. If you want to post something here PM or email me first. I dont want this thread getting cluttered with junk.

Understeer:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1841&highlight=eibach+problems

The mother of all B14 suspension threads!:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4384&highlight=eibach+problems

Camber1:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4323&highlight=eibach+problems

Camber2:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15123&highlight=coilovers

B13 front struts 1:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8537&highlight=coilovers

B13 front struts 2:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5093&highlight=coilovers


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

*B13 Front strut trick.*

Here is a diagram showing how to gain travel using B13 front struts. Note.. it only works if you use coilovers. The diagram shows why. Its not to scale, but you get the idea.


----------

